
Intuitive design for command line switches - nunobrito
http://nunobrito1981.blogspot.com/2016/03/intuitive-design-for-command-line.html
======
ithkuil
In Windows/ReactOS one would type: dir _.txt /s

> In Windows/ReactOS one would type: > dir _.txt /s > In Unix/Linux this is a
> top answer: > find ./ -type f -name " _.txt "

FYI, bash 4 / zsh allow:

ls __/_.txt

One thing that is often missed about first time unix users is that despite of
the often obscure and often inconsistent flag syntax, the real power comes
from the ability to combine commands and constructs:

rm __/ _.txt

or find ./ -type f -name "_.txt" | xargs rm (if you don't remember that find
has an -exec flag)

~~~
nunobrito
OP here.

My apologies, was meant to say "search folder and sub-folders". If it is just
to find on the current folder, the ls syntax is quite good.

~~~
ithkuil
my apologies, HN formatting mistake I meant the double star syntax:
"<start><star>/<star>.txt"

